# Initial IVF consultation



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi, I was referred for IVF on the 12th Feb and am waiting for the date for my initial IVF appt. Feeling a little bit nervous as I'm not too sure what to expect from it, just wondering if there's anything specific I should ask? Or if someone had their appt and wished they'd asked a particular question? Thanks in advance, Karen x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Kazza, have a look at these questions to give you some idea of what you might want to find out/what they might tell you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0. Our 1st appointment was very simple - what protocol, how it would work, amount of drugs and they did some blood tests.

Good luck xx


----------



## ughhhh (May 12, 2012)

Hiya
Just seen you are at Guys. Me too (starting drugs in a couple of weeks) so thought I might be able to help with your question.....
Is your appt at the ACU or gynacology? Mine was straight to ACU. Basically you and your partner attend. They chat a bit about your history (usual questions about periods etc.). Then I had an ultrasound and my DH had a sperm analysis. Then the doc told us which protocol we would be on (the long for me) and to call them on day 1 of my next cycle. 
If your appointment is at gynae then I think its more general and they consider other options (IUI, chlomid etc.) or if you have already been referred by another fertility unit for IVF I think you will go straight to the ACU.
Oh you also have to attend an Open Evening which happens once a month which is like a big lecture theatre where nurses, embryologists, docs make a presentation and there is time to ask questions.
Good luck and any more questions please let me know!


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi ladies, thank you so much for replying  

Cay23 - Thank you for the link, they're great questions and I'll definitely be noting them down to take with me  

Ughhhh - I've been under the gynae (Barnet) for about 15 years so I assume that I've been referred for IVF (I'm sure she said that!) at the ACU. I'm still waiting for funding so not sure if I'll have my appt before I'm approved or after. I didn't know about Open Evenings for NHS patients so perhaps I'll be invited to one of those while I'm waiting for funding?! I am soooo clueless about this whole thing and my gynae didn't offer any advice or suggest anything! Did you have to wait a long time for funding?


----------



## ughhhh (May 12, 2012)

Hiya
Funnily enough I also live in Barnet! Basically my GP referrred me to the WHittington hospital who are a fertility clinic but they dont do IVF. They gave me some additional tests that I hadnt had and then said I could try IUI which they did or they could refer me to Guys who treat Barnet patients for IVF because no where in Barnet do IVF.
So by the sounds of it you will go straight to ACU....
The funding came through in a few days I was astonished! Basically I think they usually give you the forms to fill in at your appointment and then they send off to Barnet. I was a bit over keen though and the forms are actually on their website to download so I sent them off to Guys before my appointment and heard back from them with another letter within a few days to say we had been approved. In Barnet we get 3xIUI and IVF with an FET if you still dont conceive. 
Where is your gynae?
Let me know if you have any more questions I might be able to help with
Good luck


----------



## ughhhh (May 12, 2012)

ps When you get your letter with your ACU appt you should also get a letter about the Open Evening xxx


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

I live in Borehamwood but was referred to Barnet hospital and saw the gynae there (have been going to Barnet gynae since I was 18 so I was well known!). I never asked about IUI as I was always told that when it came to it it'd be IVF (this was before my losses so I don't know if IUI would be an option now anyway) and that I'd only get 1 free cycle. The form for the referral was filled in at my last gynae appt on the 12th Feb but nothing was mentioned about funding, would I need to do that myself? After she decided that she was going to refer me she gave me the prescription for the clomid and then ushered us out and another gynae filled in the forms for us so we weren't told anything! Did you fill out a separate form for funding or was it all in the referral? Sorry if I seem stupid, we really haven't been told a thing! Thank you


----------



## ughhhh (May 12, 2012)

I live in mill hill 

No worries it's a confusing process...... The funding form is seperate from the referral. Guys have to apply on your behalf for funding and as part of that there are a couple of consent forms you need to sign. The whole funding process doesn't hold anything up so nothing to worry about if you have already been referred that's the hard part! 
Or you can get these funding forms from guys website or they send them to you.
Have u had your letter for your consultation yet at guys?
This whole thing is such a waiting game.
Ill have a look on their site Tom and find the link to the forms to send u (on my phone now so easier to do it Tom)
Danielle x


----------

